# ga16de & ka24e swap



## sl0wthe0ry (Feb 19, 2004)

has anyone seen or done a swap w/ a ka24e into a 94 sentra? is it even possible or worth it?


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Your better off swaping a sr20de or sr20det on your car. Most of the members here will tell u that but if you want a challenge then go for the ka24. People has talked about swaping a ka24 in there sentra but i never seen it happen. You will get more out of the sr20. If i have a choice of a swap ill take the sr20 with no doubt.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't even think of swapping in a KA. You're better off swapping in an SR20 if you're going to spend your money on this kind of a project. The KA24E especially is the wrong motor to think of for a swap. That's like someone telling me to swap over a GA16 motor in place of my SR. Not happening.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I used to have a 94 KA24E hardbody. I put a header and exhaust on it. It had some wierd intake system, the MAF was bolted on top of the Throttle body. It had good low torque, but no top end what so ever. Its that wierd 3 valve head, 1 intake and 2 exhaust. Don't bother. Build your GA or swap it out, but I believe in the GA, so thats my opinion.

Chris 92 classic :fluffy:


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

i wouldnt do the swap but it strikes my curiosity. what tranny would you use?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

jmcmanus1 said:


> i wouldnt do the swap but it strikes my curiosity. what tranny would you use?


For the KA24E, you'd need a tranny off of a Stanza (U12). 

For the KA24DE, you'd need a tranny off of an Altima (U13 and L30).


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Anyone ever think of swapping the ga16 for a LS1 V8?


----------



## jmcmanus1 (Jul 17, 2002)

i havent thought about it, but maybe www.unstable-hybrids.com. they get crazy with nissans


----------



## pyrocrickett (Jun 12, 2003)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> Anyone ever think of swapping the ga16 for a LS1 V8?


How could you even wedge that 5.7L Vette engine into a Sentra's lil' engine bay?!?! I mean, it's already pretty snug with just a 2.0L I4!! Not to mention the fact that you'll be needing a whole new drivetrain for your newfound 350 hp and 375 lb-ft of twist if you somehow did! (But _dang_ would that thing scoot!! :thumbup: ) While we're at it, why not drop in an LS6 instead?


----------

